# 1.4 LUV intake runner length



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

@Crewz with project turdbo got me to thinking about the 1.4

i will be porting the throttle body and i am playing around with the idea of either shortening the runners or lengthening the runners of the 1.4. this will require major surgery of the intake, i have a spare intake im willing to try this on.

6spd
i have a BNR tune
catless downpipe
hard piped intercooler
K&N stock filter with the resonator removed
LS coils
BNR Wastegate and recirculating blow off

give reasoning for your answers!!

im thinking of lengthening for better take off from stops and power while cruising on the highway
im thinking of shortening for more top end


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Neither. Work with a tuner in person on a Dyno, explaining what you want and have it tuned in. Or pick a different turbo that meets your goals and build with that . I don't think the cost/effort of a custom manifold will yield you benefits commensurate with the expenditure on this platform. If you were building for max effort and going nuts with boost and air Mass, I'd say build a custom alloy manifold. For the street, worry about everything else. The manifold isn't what's going to hinder you.


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Just port the stocker if your wanting to shift your power band or build a log exhaust manifold and put a GT2863R on... good to nearly 400hp... 
Do you have a hard piped stock intercooler?


----------



## yt400pmd (Apr 29, 2017)

-loki- said:


> Just port the stocker if your wanting to shift your power band or build a log exhaust manifold and put a GT2863R on... good to nearly 400hp...
> Do you have a hard piped stock intercooler?


Yes I have a hard piped stock intercooler

I already have a ported intake manifold and that made the biggest seat of the pants difference in my opinion

My brother and I were discussing my plans and he suggested making an intake Spacer. This will allow me to increase the runner length. Like a carb spacer but between the head and the intake manifold. Much easier!


----------

